

Casting SPELS with Clojure - swannodette
http://www.lisperati.com/clojure-spels/casting.html

======
drcode
Hi- I'm Conrad, the author of "Casting SPELs". Two things:

1\. This Clojure version is a "straight" translation of the Common Lisp
version, which means it's very very far away from being idiomatic Clojure.
Don't learn any bad habits!

2\. An improved version of "Casting SPELs" for Common Lisp is in my new book
"Land of Lisp" along with a TON of other stuff. This book is past schedule,
but WILL be out this Summer!

~~~
pellicle
Congratulations on the book being published.

I didn't know there were so many versions of Casting Spels (Emacs Lisp, Common
Lisp, Clojure, Haskell). Do you have any plans to do one for Scheme?

~~~
drcode
:) someone wrote some of the base functions for it in scheme once, but the
concept is a bit incompatible with hygenic macros.

